# Cool Ideas for a Urban Home



## Elizabeth (Jun 18, 2008)

I live in an urban townhouse and came across these pictures. This kitchen has slate look-a-like countertops that are completely recycled and so much better for the environment. Check them out and let me know what you think! I think green building is awesome, and a friend told me it improves the value of your home! These countertops were just such an eye-catcher to me! Thoughts? 

Here is the website: http://www.countertopbusiness.com/ViewArticle.aspx?id=26238&terms=*Counter+Culture*


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Seeing as this is your first post, it appears that you're just shilling for that website.

That being said, those counters do look pretty cool to me.


----------

